# My dearly departed Apricot Boy



## AgilityIG (Feb 8, 2009)

He was VERY pretty - why the most challenging?


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_What a very beautiful face he had. I'm really sorry for your loss.
_


----------



## spoofan (Dec 11, 2008)

He was gorgeous.
What exactly happened?...only if you'd like to share.


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

I love that third picture, he looks sooo adorable.


----------



## onlypoodles4me (May 18, 2009)

He awoke as usual, jumped off the bed and went out to potty with the big poodles. He came back in a few minutes later and didn't want breakfast, which was not unusual. Within the hour he went downhill, became lethargic then laid down and quickly became unresponsive. We rushed him to emergency which is very close by, and they could not revive him. I was in shock to be arriving back home half hour later, with my boy lifeless in my arms. My vets agree he must have had an aneurysm. He was in great health, and had no signs that anything could have been wrong.


----------



## BFF (Jun 10, 2009)

Wow! Very stunning pictures. He looks captivated with the camera....let me guess...was it you taking the photos! Such a beautiful color and proportion. I can see in his expression that he was a very smart boy.


----------



## BFF (Jun 10, 2009)

Poor guy. I am so sorry this happened. He was very beautiful.


----------



## onlypoodles4me (May 18, 2009)

He was very well bred, his father went on to be an international champion, and he looks just like him.

He was a very persistant puppy, crate training took forever. He would scream and cry for hours at a time. For months. I felt like if I corrected him for everything that needed correction I would constantly be telling him NO OFF LEAVE IT! I had to choose my battles.
It took him about 1-1/2 years before he was fully convinced my husband is o.k.

It's flattering to have a dog that only has eyes for you. It's kind of a pain in the rear for other people!


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

ohhh he was so cute! his hair in the one pic is like velvet.


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

what an awful experience for you! I never knew a dog could go so quickly like that - its a little scary. so sorry again for your loss.


----------



## Poodleroni (Apr 20, 2009)

Wow! He was absolutely beautiful. Again, I am sorry for your loss. Thank you for sharing with us.


----------



## jester's mom (Nov 25, 2008)

He was a gorgeous boy! What a wonderful face/expression and lovely coat. Sorry for your lose of him, especially such a quick, unexpected one.


----------



## onlypoodles4me (May 18, 2009)

Thanks! His hair did look very pretty when freshly groomed.
He was also extremely photogenic. I have a friend who made a poodle calendar every year, and he would sit with whatever costume she put on him and would pose. I will eventually post some of those pics.

There are two good things that I can make of his untimely death. 
1. He did not suffer a long illness or pain.
2. We were with him in his final moments, and were able to hold him. Afterward I realized if this had happened when we were not home, I would have so many unanswered questions, and guilt that there might have been something we could have done.

Thank you all for being so supportive, it's exactly what I have been needing.


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

onlypoodles4me said:


> He awoke as usual, jumped off the bed and went out to potty with the big poodles. He came back in a few minutes later and didn't want breakfast, which was not unusual. Within the hour he went downhill, became lethargic then laid down and quickly became unresponsive. We rushed him to emergency which is very close by, and they could not revive him. I was in shock to be arriving back home half hour later, with my boy lifeless in my arms. My vets agree he must have had an aneurysm. He was in great health, and had no signs that anything could have been wrong.


_
That is so shocking. But I agree with you in that you did not have to watch him suffer a long and debilitating illness. I hope that you take comfort in that._


----------



## passion4poodles (Apr 11, 2009)

Heart touching, your tale brought tears to my eyes and filled my heart...I think you were both lucky to have eachother in your lives! He is a handsome guy I love his color.


----------



## Irish123 (Jun 12, 2009)

He was a very beautiful dog. I am very sorry for your loss . I know how it s I lost a 1 year old toy Schnauzer to an antibiotic that is a very common drug. It affected her liver. She was always my favorite. I couldn't get over it because it was so sudden.


----------



## poodlelover (Oct 19, 2008)

So sorry for your loss. He was very beautiful. I love the third picture. I just lost my poodle too. They will be in doggie heaven together now.


----------



## onlypoodles4me (May 18, 2009)

Thank you. he was a very pretty boy. I doubt I will ever have another mini as beautiful.
They are all such individuals.


----------

